# world show :)



## wwsassygal105 (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi there I am planning on showing at pinto world show this summer and I am so excited but I am unsure about a few things. I was wondering how competetive the classes were this will be our fist time showing there and I dont know anyone so I just want to kind of get a undersatnding of the classes.  I also was wondering how big the stalls were in the air conditioned stalls and if I should rent two or one my horse is 15.3 and very stocky but we will be there for two weeks so I just want to make sure one will do. also if you have any tips or suggestion about world or anything that I should bring that may not think of I would really appreciate it!! thank you so much


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on going to world! I know nothing about showing pintos, but this is at the Tulsa, OK fairgrounds, right? The stalls are like 10 x 10 and plenty big for your horse for 2 weeks. I've kept a 17.3 warmblood in the fairgrounds stalls and it's been fine. They have several large hunter/jumper shows a year wtih tons of much larger horses and they do ok. We always get extra stalls for feed/tack so it doesn't have to be out in the aisleways (and so you can lock it up at night). Just a thought!


----------



## wwsassygal105 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you! I didnt think about feed and tack! thanks so much!!


----------



## wwsassygal105 (Mar 4, 2012)

I forgot to ask when you got to the jumping shows there do you leave your horse at night and stay in a hotel or in your trailer/camper? I am not sure how safe the event center is since i have not been there. I guess my main concern would be someone feeding my horse something i dont know of. I am def bring an extra lock though to make sure her pen is locked extra good at night.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

Locking your horse's stall is not a good idea. If there is some emergency in the barn where the horses need to be taken out (like a fire), no one will be able to get your horse out if there is a lock on her stall.


----------



## xxdanioo (Jan 17, 2012)

countercanter said:


> Locking your horse's stall is not a good idea. If there is some emergency in the barn where the horses need to be taken out (like a fire), no one will be able to get your horse out if there is a lock on her stall.


I think they meant lock up the tack and feed, not the horse ^_^


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

If so then yes, but she said "lock her pen up good and tight" so I was assuming she meant her horse's stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wwsassygal105 (Mar 4, 2012)

Ya I ment my tack and feed sorry for the confusion! my horse wont be locked up with a padlock because of those type's of situations but she will be checked on frequently.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Remember to bring bedding! Lots and lots of extra bedding! Keep the bedding deep and clean –*pick it out and remove wet bedding twice daily, if possible! Cedar bedding is really nice because fleas and lice don't live in it.

Make sure you mount more than one water bucket in your horse's stall, and refill them constantly. Always have cool, clean water available. If your horse doesn't drink well at shows, bringing a sweetener or some sort of electrolyte (whatever you usually do – don't make the World Show the experimental show) to help.

Bring an assortment of blankets, so that you're prepared no matter what the weather turns out to be.

Make sure your horse is out of his stall as much as possible! They can get wound up, nervous, or bored in their stall. If there's any possible place to take him to graze, take him there! Take him for leisurely hand walks often – he'll appreciate it.

Don't let your horse drink from "community" water troughs. Your is inevitably going to need to drink while you're riding, so have someone keep a clean bucket filled with water so that when he's thirsty, he can safely drink out of his own bucket.

Bring extras of EVERYTHING! There is nothing worse than getting to a show and not having what you need. Make multiple lists, have horse people look over and suggest things, check... double check! And even if you think you won't need it –*you will! So bring it!

Be nice to everyone Make friends!

Good luck! You _have_ to let us know how it goes!


----------



## wwsassygal105 (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you!! I am deffinatly bringing extra everything!! lol woulndt want to have panic attacks in the middle of the show! I am dffinatly excited about meeting everyone, I only know one person there so far but she may not go so I am hoping to make new friends!!


----------



## wwsassygal105 (Mar 4, 2012)

how much bedding would you suggest?? I have never been to a show this big and long so I am unsure about how much??


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm excited for you!!  You must tell us how it goes! xD


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

If this is a two week show, I'd plan for two or three bags initially, and a bag like every other day (depending how messy your horse is)  I also know some people who use wood pellets (the horse bedding kind!) on the bottom layer and then add cedar or pine bedding above


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Good luck and have fun! My best friend shows at the PtHA World every year, she does speed events and sometimes halter Her dad was president of the Central Oklahoma Pinto Club, but he passed away from cancer a few years back

To prevent people from feeding your horse, put all buckets to the back of the stall, don't put any buckets or hay bags on the front. This will keep your horse busy at the back of her stall away from the front where people could get to her, and also prevents people from dropping anything bad in her water.

Be sure to give her plenty of turn out time in the round pens (I'm from OKC, not sure if the Tulsa fair grounds have round pens like we do) every day so she doesn't get stiff and swollen.


----------

